# Another season



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Does anyone think that there might be another deer season because all the standing crop (corn) up..i have heard they are thinking about it...Hopefully the weather stays the way it is so they can get it off.....Good Hunting BigHunter :sniper:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Better not be.


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

I agree......


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That rumor seems to come up every year. Highly doubtful they would. If we get some dry weather now you will be surprised how quickly the corn will come down!!


----------

